# Is there a way to program specific buttons on the DirecTV remote?



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

I currently have my Pioneer AV receiver setup as AV1 on my HR21's white DirecTV remote, and noticed a few of the number keys will select certain inputs on the receiver but not others. Is there any way of reprogramming any of the buttons to select the inputs I actually use? It would completely eliminate my need for a universal remote and make my future wife very happy


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Devo1237 said:


> I currently have my Pioneer AV receiver setup as AV1 on my HR21's white DirecTV remote, and noticed a few of the number keys will select certain inputs on the receiver but not others. Is there any way of reprogramming any of the buttons to select the inputs I actually use? It would completely eliminate my need for a universal remote and make my future wife very happy


I don't think it's possible... the functions are set per code and I've not seen or heard of any way around it... though they likely mimic similar functions on the original remote...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DirecTV remotes are programmed exclusively via their internal database, using the codes you type in to select a particular group of IR codes. They are not "learning" remotes, so if that's what you need, you'll need a learning universal remote.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, I know they won't learn, but they obviously have some of the commands built in, since the numbers 3, 6, and 8 set certain inputs. It'd just be nice if there was some way to set any of the other numbers (which don't appear to do anything) to control the inputs I actually use. 

I wonder where all the button mapping data comes from. Is it stored in the remote and the code you type in simply activates a certain set of pre-defined codes? I don't know how it could be downloaded into the remote with hooking it up to a computer or anything.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Devo1237 said:


> I wonder where all the button mapping data comes from. Is it stored in the remote and the code you type in simply activates a certain set of pre-defined codes?


Yep.


Devo1237 said:


> I don't know how it could be downloaded into the remote with hooking it up to a computer or anything.


The new HR24 actually programs the remote over the air.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Devo1237 said:


> Yeah, I know they won't learn, but they obviously have some of the commands built in, since the numbers 3, 6, and 8 set certain inputs. It'd just be nice if there was some way to set any of the other numbers (which don't appear to do anything) to control the inputs I actually use.
> 
> I wonder where all the button mapping data comes from. Is it stored in the remote and the code you type in simply activates a certain set of pre-defined codes? I don't know how it could be downloaded into the remote with hooking it up to a computer or anything.


You need to visit the hifi-remote.com forums. JP1ers have finally hacked DirecTV remotes (RC64 and RC65). So yes, you can theoretically rearrange the buttons however you like and even add macros (on the RC65) as well as program it from your computer. You could even add new devices that aren't in the D* database at all. It requires an interface cable and a difficult hardware mod to add a connector to the board. It's still a work in progress, so you'd be on the bleeding edge with the rest of us. PM me if you want the gory details as well as how the button mapping works and how you can change it.

As long as you don't need RF, the easier solution is to get a JP1 ready remote like the RCA RCRP05B. It's made by the same folks who make the D* remotes but has the added benefit of learning and keymoves and is also PC programmable and already has a connector built-in. Those are about $10 on ebay or $20 in stores. You could put the input buttons wherever you like on that remote without even using a cable. Heck, even if you did need RF, just pop in a next gen RF battery and you're in business.

I'd be very interested to see this HR24 remote Jeremy's talking about. Are they for sale yet?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mdavej said:


> I'd be very interested to see this HR24 remote Jeremy's talking about. Are they for sale yet?


Not yet.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I did a little more digging. That HR24 remote (RC65RX) is pretty cool. It does indeed use 2-way IR to send codes to the remote and backup your remote config so you can download to a replacement remote. Sounds like the same thing JP1ers have been doing with cables and wav files for years. The difference here is the interactive setup on the DVR and the remote config and device upgrade files stored on the DVR. Very slick. Can't wait to get my hands on one of these. Since we already know the file format UEI uses and the protocol (XMP-2) hacking it may be trivial, unless there's some crazy encryption.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

mdavej said:


> As long as you don't need RF, the easier solution is to get a JP1 ready remote like the RCA RCRP05B. It's made by the same folks who make the D* remotes but has the added benefit of learning and keymoves and is also PC programmable and already has a connector built-in. Those are about $10 on ebay or $20 in stores.


Will it do macros? I've searched and can't locate a manual online anywhere. Do you have a link?

Do you have a link to the JP1 thread or is the info in multiple threads for modifying the D* remote?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

HERE's the RCA manual. It's not entirely accurate. THESE instructions are better. Ebay is the cheapest, but you can get them just about anywhere, including amazon, best buy and walgreens. It's one of the better JP1 remotes at the moment since it's cheap, widely available and has a great layout - pretty similar to D*.

This remote actually has some pretty nice features out of the box, JP1 aside. Not only does it do macros, but also device specific and multi-macros. Add a cable to the mix and get PC programming, pauses in macros, 3 more devices (for a total of 8), extremely fast macros and device multiplexing. It has very good vol and ch lock features which are customizable per device rather than just a global on/off setting and a single channel device.

One unique feature of all JP1 remotes that this one shares as well is the ability to add discrete input and on/off commands by simply entering codes. This makes for simple, bullet-proof macros. You can also assign any function or macro to any key or shifted key, essentially doubling the number of keys available (over 100 times 5 devices = 500 possible functions). This can all be done without a cable. Not bad for a remote that can be had for $10-$20.

As for the D* mod, check your PMs.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks. I'll look into it.


----------

